# Your Stethoscope Reviews Here!



## Jaydee

So what stethoscope would you recommend for med students in Pakistan? and why?

Personally I use the MDF MD One.

It was on sale and I read some good reviews online, so I decided to give it a try. The color is awesome too, its the one in my avatar. Best purchase evarrr!

So just,
Name:
Price:
Overall Rating:


----------



## ComputerKid

I prefer using a Prestige sprague stethoscope myself. I have tried a classmate's MDF steth and found the quality to be pretty poor. Nothing really special about it. Of course the best is Littmann but for us students it is kind of a waste to spend so much money on such an expensive item when a regular cheaper one will do.


----------



## Jenny

MDF stethoscopes are overpriced and definitely not worth the money. Avoid them if you can. Go with a Prestige, a Littmann or even some cheaper generic brand instead and you'll be much happier.


----------



## Jaydee

My experience has been good so far! I've used my friends classic 2 and the MD One is as good if not better and definitely heavier too! And they give a lifetime warranty so what more do i want 

Not a big fan of presitige steths, almost all of them in pakistan are chinese!


----------



## love_yogurt

Name: Littmann Classic 2 S.E. (orange)
Price: about 80 euros
Overall Rating: Simply amazing, for my clinical subjects! It has helped me in finding arterial pressure easily and hearing lung sounds.


----------



## purpleprism

I loved my prestige double barreled steth. (Double barrels actually work very well and are great for students.) It also came with a replacement kit with an entire extra smaller diaphragm screw on for pediatrics, replacement diaphragms in case you tore the original, extra ear buds (hard and soft), and I think a smaller bell piece. It was very reasonable in price as well -- $35 USD if I recall correctly. 

They come in nice colors too and there was no confusion as to where my steth was when someone borrowed it


----------



## ashrizwan

ComputerKid said:


> I prefer using a Prestige sprague stethoscope myself. I have tried a classmate's MDF steth and found the quality to be pretty poor. Nothing really special about it. Of course the best is Littmann but for us students it is kind of a waste to spend so much money on such an expensive item when a regular cheaper one will do.


in which year would we require a stethoscope?


----------



## purpleprism

3rd year. Usually not before that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrizwan

purpleprism said:


> 3rd year. Usually not before that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


thanks


----------

